# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Giải bài tập tin hoc 11 sgk

## HuaAnh

Mình có ebook này giải các bài tập tin học 11 trong sgk muốn chia sẻ với mọi người nhưng mong mọi người chỉ tham khảo chứ đừng lạm dụng nhé.
[DOWNLOAD][/DOWNLOAD]
http://www.mediafire.com/?yy2wzwjn0mt4odw

----------


## GMXV

sao không có đề bài à
mỗi bài giải anh nên kèm theo 1 đề bài

----------


## myphamuc93

> sao không có đề bài à
> mỗi bài giải anh nên kèm theo 1 đề bài


[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Bạn nên vào box Pascal để tham khảo. Ở đó có đầy đủ các loại ebook chuyên về Pascal!

----------


## longnt

> sao không có đề bài à
> mỗi bài giải anh nên kèm theo 1 đề bài


 Bạn đọc các phần như trong sách giáo khoa thì chẳng cần đề bài vì nó quá rõ rồi.

----------


## zincos

ebook này chỉ giải những bài trong SGK thôi hả bạn, có bài tập nào khác không

----------


## obsking

Không bạn ạ.Ebook chỉ giải bài tập trong sgk thôi.Nếu bạn muốn tìm hiểu thêm thì vui lòng vào box pascal nhé !

----------


## thanhcanh

> Mình có ebook này giải các bài tập tin học 11 trong sgk muốn chia sẻ với mọi người nhưng mong mọi người chỉ tham khảo chứ đừng lạm dụng nhé.
> DOWNLOAD.


Ai biết được người ta sẽ lạm dụng chứ, tốt hơn hết là mod đừng share ebook này lên để trí óc mọi người tự suy nghĩ động não thì có thể tốt hơn. Riêng mình thì nghĩ rằng làm những bài tập trong sgk 11 thì không có gì quá khó mà cần đến sách giải.

----------


## inoxsangtrong

> Ai biết được người ta sẽ lạm dụng chứ, tốt hơn hết là mod đừng share ebook này lên để trí óc mọi người tự suy nghĩ động não thì có thể tốt hơn. Riêng mình thì nghĩ rằng làm những bài tập trong sgk 11 thì không có gì quá khó mà cần đến sách giải.


Thì mình post ebook lên để mọi người tham khỏa thêm mà.Mình hỏi bạn nhé ? Thế bộ giáo dục có cấm các nhà xuất bản ko đc cho ra mắt các cuốn sách giải bài tập trong sgk ko ?

----------


## bao245

Nếu có sách tham khảo để rồi lạm dụng thì ko có sách cũng chẳng thể tiến bộ đc đâu.

----------


## collagenadiva

quan trọng là cách sử dụng thôi các bạn à. Biết thì sẽ tốt còn không biết thì sẽ là ko tốt. có thế thôi.

----------


## quataovang

Cái gì cũng có 2 mặt.Cố gắng chọn mặt tốt mà sử dụng đi bạn !

----------

